# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Ruotsi: Hector Rail tilaa uusia sähkövetureita Saksasta

## JE

Lähinnä Ruotsissa toimiva rautateiden tavaraliikenneyhtiö Hector Rail AB on tilannut Siemens Verkehrstechnikiltä Saksasta kaksi uutta sähköveturia. Veturit vastaavat Saksan DB:n tyyppiä 189 ja Sveitsin SBB:n tyyppiä Re 474, ja saavat Ruotsin uuden tyyppimerkintäjärjestelmän mukaan tunnuksen 441. Kyse on siis neljän virtajärjestelmän kalustosta, vaikka toistaiseksi niille löytyneekin käyttöä vain Skandinavian niemimaalta.

Kahden veturin erä on toki pieni, mutta sillä tehdään silti historiaa: kyseessä on ensimmäinen yksityisen tavaraliikenneyhtiön investointi kokonaan uuteen vetokalustoon sitten liikenteen vapauttamisen. Yhtiöllä on kaavailuja myös käytettyjen 1012- ja 1142-tyyppisten sähkövetureiden ostamisesta Itävallan liittorautateiltä ÖBB:ltä. Vaikuttaisi siltä, että Hector Raililla on kilpailijoitaan enemmän investointikykyä. Yhtiön omistaa norjalainen Höegh-suku brittiläisen sijoitusyhtiön kautta.

Hector Rail AB, Ruotsi (uutissivu)

----------

